# Asparagus in EVOO



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

I am catering a seated luncheon tomorrow for 60 and I am trying to do as much ahead as possible. I am roasting asparagus tomorrow and I want to go ahead and put them in there EVOO marinade. Will they hold or will they get soggy, they are raw now.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I marinate asparagus for 24 hous and it gets fairly soft . I would not marinate what I was going to roast for that time at all


----------

